# Coulsdon deep level shelter..Surrey



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2018)

So this was my second deep level shelter I have been too now.visited with man gone wrong at the end of a day down south,this shelter was considerably smaller than the last one we had been too.but had more stuff in it.the tunnels had a lot of graffiti in it and signs of raves being held in here were visible too.the shelter was one of built by surrey council for the war.after the war it was purchased by an optical lens specialist who used the tunnels as it produced the right atmosphere.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 17, 2018)

Nicely done mate. I still need to see the rest of this. Went with the ex on my birthday last year but the local chav squad has been setting off fireworks in there so we decided to leave pretty soon after we arrived as it was not fun breathing it in! Did man gone wrong get scared at all?


----------



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2018)

Superbly lit and photographed Mikey. Shame about the crap graph.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 18, 2018)

I like that,good to see the wheels are still there I wonder what happened to the rest of the tractor?


----------



## krela (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice selfie!


----------



## BeyondUrbex (Mar 18, 2018)

More to the point, how did they get the tractor wheels in there?
IKS Exploration did a few vids on this place, shame about all the spray paint.


----------



## King Al (Mar 18, 2018)

Great pics Mikey! Always good to see this one


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 18, 2018)

That's a nice collection of photos. You have a very good light with you as it must have been pitch black down there.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you for all the comments..he was ok in here brewtal..I did wonder what the wheels were in there and how they got there


----------



## DaddyFatSax (Mar 19, 2018)

Great pics. What a shame about the graff but I suppose that's always going to be part of the way these decaying places change.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

I rather like this


----------



## sureshank (Mar 20, 2018)

very nice mikey love this


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 20, 2018)

oldscrote said:


> I like that,good to see the wheels are still there I wonder what happened to the rest of the tractor?



The rear mudguards are also pictured, and along with the pictured rear wheels are the only remains of the tractor that was scrapped/broken down in the tunnels. The tractor on the surface has nothing to do with the bits inside - completely different make and supposedly saved from the scrap man.


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2018)

Immagintive use of minable lighting, Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.kust trying to be a bit more creative with the lighting for a change.just a couple of cheap L.E.D tubes from Amazon


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2018)

Nicely lit sir, great set!


----------

